
Show HN: Pickle – a smarter address book for you and your startup - iwaffles
https://picklecrm.com/
======
goatherders
Tough space but making CRM easier is a problem for someone to try and solve.
Every time I bring up a team I tell them "I hate Salesforce more than all of
you, but you already know how to use it so barring a better solution we are
using that."

As an aside, I would very much enjoy tools (including a CRM) that allow me to
switch accounts/companies quickly. I have 4 companies at the moment and use no
CRM, Streak, Prosperworks, and Prospereorks. It's a gnarly way to go through
life.

------
jitl
There are tons of CRMs out there — what makes Pickle different? Your homepage
doesn’t really tell me.

Also, some product screenshots might go a long way to inspiring interest — I’m
not going to sign up just to check out your design.

~~~
iwaffles
So in my last company, we tried so many different CRMs. Salesforce, Salesforce
IQ, Close.io, Pipedrive, and more. What we discovered that none of them
allowed us to work the way that we wanted. Integrating with some of their APIs
was more work than we wanted to do, they were expensive, and entirely closed
source.

Pickle is designed to help you stay lean, allows you to create multiple
projects (so you can use it at home, work, side projects, etc) with one login.

For example: People are using it to manage guest lists, for an
event/wedding/party, using it to be transparent with their clients (see:
[https://picklecrm.com/home-buying-timeline.html](https://picklecrm.com/home-
buying-timeline.html)), to manage personal affairs at home like they
children's clubs and groups.

You're definitely right: we should add more screenshots!

